# DIY Co2 Setup?



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtH7slaudA&list=HL1379997078
What do you guys think of this setup? I'm definitely doing one for my planted tanks if this is how simple it is!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It works, the problem is consistency getting a stable CO2 flow.

Rick


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm a total newbie to CO2, so what is the issue with unstable flow? Does it hurt the fish or change the water chemistry? I'm assuming there's a chemistry change (pH maybe?)...but I'm not familiar enough with the water chemistry involved to be able to totally figure it out on my own.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ph could fluctuate if the flow changes much and a stable amount of co2 would probably be better for plants...


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

So how would I keep it from fluctuating? Is there another part I should use?


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I just made a diy co2 setup myself, the tutorial I followed used a plastic syringe with a check valve glued in as a sort of bubble counter. I put an air stone on mine,which I read is the least effective method of delivering, but I'm ok with that since I'm so new to co2 and don't want to gas my fish. I see fizz coming out of the stone, so I figure ANY extra co2 is better than none, and I'm not going to get too much to cause problems.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

bumping this, because I'm interested if anyone with more experience can comment with information on Jamie's DIY?


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/14453-diy-co2-guide-pictures-recipes.html

This is the tutorial I used. I'd be curious to learn more, but ive been doing more research about soil substrate and understanding more, and I'm reading that the decaying organic material releases co2 and that it isn't necessary in soil based tanks. I don't know, but my plants look pretty good, so if it helps even a little, then good.


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

DIY CO2 can be tricky at first but with the right amount of calibration, it can be an easy alternative to an expensive CO2 system. So I've been running CO2 on my tank for a while, which combined with nutrient fertilization, has led to explosive growth in my plants. My set up is very similar to the one used in the youtube video.

Getting stable CO2 flow is a problem and you usually end up changing out the mix even when it seems like you are still getting bubbles out of it. I like to swap out my mixture when I feel that the CO2 is producing half as fast. If you want, you can supplement with Flourish Excel to provide the plants the necessary carbon when the CO2 runs low and get some more life out of your CO2 mix.

Since you can't pause the creation of CO2 and there isn't an efficient way of storing it, you pretty much have to have it running continuously. This can be a problem when plants don't need CO2 at night, as you can end up gasing your tank inhabitants to death. That's why I would suggest a bubbler to agitate the surface of the water when the lights are off to gas out some of the CO2. Alternatively, you can simply remove the diffuser or output of your CO2 system from the tank.

PH will drop with CO2 injection due to the creation of carbonic acid as the gas mixes with water. It can be quick drop too if you create an aggressive mix of yeast and sugar (2 teaspoons of yeast! yikes!) A nice way of moderating this is to use crushed coral or baking soda to buffer your water with bicarbonate ions. I prefer crushed coral since I have shrimps in my tank and the calcium benefits their shells/molting. I simply place crushed coral into a filter bag and put the bag in my filter or an area of high flow so that the bicarbonate dissolves into the water. A small amount of baking soda can make a huge difference in the KH value (amount of bicarbonate ions), so I suggest caution with using it. Plus, you will need to constantly need to add baking soda to your water changes. My water is really soft, CO2 injection can drop my PH from 8.0 tap to about 6.0 in my 10 gallon tank. With the crushed coral, I've been able to keep it at 6.8-7.0.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, so I'm setting up a 40g breeder sorority...I need lots of plants, and I need them to be big. I'm not going to put any girls in there (they are currently living in a 30g) until the plants are "ready"...so if I was to hook up one of these systems (can't use flourish excel because of the anachris) for the time that I'm waiting for the plants to grow in tall and as big as possible, then stop when the fish go in, that wouldn't be a problem...would it? The CO2 would be used by the plants and the pH would stabilize? 

This doesn't look like an expensive project, and I could continue to use the CO2 in my holding tanks where I put QT plants and eventually plan to put things that I want to grow out either from cuttings in existing plants, or when purchased and wanting to be bigger. 

Does this make sense...and is it possible/safe/feasible?


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep! If you have CO2 running and your tank has sufficient nutrients for the plants to grow as well as high light, you can grow a forest in a reasonable time. At the point when you are happy with your plant growth, you can remove the CO2 system and PH should stabilize. It'll most likely go up due to no more carbonic acid forming. But yeah, as long as you have CO2, ferts, and high lights, you can grow the plants really fast.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Great, thanks so much for the information! LOL, I've got random containers and tanks full of bits of plants all over my sewing/craft room now...  Heck, you know, what's a few more... ;0


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

high nutrients+high light+high CO2=High plant growth
You need all 3 if high nutrients or high light is missing you are not going to see the rapid plant growth

R


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

in my experience you do not need high light for rapid plant growth with CO2 injection. for many of our aquarium plants. The additiom of CO2 itself in any planted tank will accelerate plant growth. Medium light is generally adaquate for fairly good growth. This is especially apprent in stem plants. Ive seen many hobbyist do low-med light CO2 tanks to cut down on tank maintainance. Hugh light *is* needed to keep certain carpetin plants growing low. for example with medium light, you might end up with glosso that reaches for the light, as opposed to what it's supposed to do- hugging the substrate ^_^

I kind of like an upwards growing glosso though....


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

you could do that, but when using diy co2 the co2 levels are not so steady, depending on your lighting you could have algae problems, it's a delicate balance when using co2 which has basically made me not use it, i use excel it cost more and all of that but yeah i don't need a masters degree in chemistry with excel i just do my daily dose, no drop checker, not bubble counters, no refilling of tanks, no checking my yeast sugar mix, no leaking co2 lines, and no funky smell....oh and no worrying about gassing my fish to death......


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I hear. That excel causes certain plants to melt? That's the only reason I haven't tried it.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I just replenished my co2 two days ago, and I just noticed most of the plants are pearling. One anubias actually has a stream of bubbles coming from the tip of a leaf. Is this good, safe, does this mean the oxygen level is safe for fish, etc? A stem of wisteria shot roots out of the side while I was at work, apparently, an anubias grew a new leaf. The plants have gone wild!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a stream of bubbles usually come from an injured section if the plant, usually after a trim, moving things around etc. congratulations on the pearling  that's always an exciting thing to see woth CO2 ^_^


----------



## catzmuze (Nov 6, 2013)

*29 gallon and diy co2 so far all is well*

I am new to diy co2. I use 1/2 tsp yeast and 1/2 c. sugar in a 2 liter. My plants are growing inches a day! I love it. I do give root tabs and about 1 ml a day of leaf zone. I may change to flourish and I may try to stop feeding the water column all together. I am still experimenting.

I have red that you can moniter the co2 by watching your red cherry shrimp and how active they are. If they are really active increase co2 till they slow down. But don't kill them. Sounds kinda risky. I paid too much for the shrimp!

If i am correct you cant overdo one bottle, and with a glass canopy I figure it helps to keep the co2 up. I also have a 1/2 of a geode that has a hollowed out middle. So i run the air hose to the gravel and sit the geode on it to catch the bubbles and hold them under to diffuse. I think it works awesome. 

I may get a drop checker and try 2 bottles, but I would hate to get so complicated that i cant leave for fear thing may go wrong. I guess if your co2 fluctuates too much that your ph will also. And that could kill some fish and surely will kill shrimp. I change my bottle once a week, i don't wait for it to slow down. 

I will keep reading. Good luck, I hope for the best for you.;-)


----------

